# [Fri 30th Aug 2013] Offline - HIP HOP ROCKOUT with OLOS plus DJs - free! (SW9 8LF)



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

*Live on stage: Olos*
We're stoked to have hip-hop dynamo OLOS back on stage at Offline - and this time he's brought a whole ruddy band with him!

Also on the bill is the DJ debut of the Mighty Marlon, plus the usual bevy of DJs supplying party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, funk, ska, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till 2.30am - and it was FREE all night!


*GIG DETAILS:*

Olos
Hotly tipped hip-hop/rock crossover, picking up rave reviews wherever they play.



"The whole room erupted, sweat and beer everywhere and there it was; heavy rock and machine gun hip hop, unrelenting, brilliant!" TechtotheFuture

"Jay-Z, Skindred, RATM...and now Olos - this is going to be huge" Tony Gleab, Bugbear

" One of the best bands we've seen at Discovery in years!" Alex Kerr-Wilson


More: Olos offiial website. 

DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

DJ MAGGOT (Bitter Sound System)
A feast of old school funk, soul dancehall, spiced up with some punk and new wave.

MIGHTY MARLON (Shake it, bake it)
Funkier than a slinky in a white suit, Marlon will be slamming down some booty-motivating tunes fom 9pm.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

DJ SIMON SUBVERT (Abracadabra Sound System) A feast of old school dancehall, ragga, ska and reggae spiced up with some punk and new wave.

http://www.urban75.org/offline/olos-live-brixton-aug-2013.html


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

This is tonight. Come down and say hello


----------

